# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Выгрузка РСВ с ЗиК 7.7

## 89285158189

Не могу выгрузить РСВ за 1кв 2017г. Как это сделать?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Не могу выгрузить РСВ за 1кв 2017г. Как это сделать?


Штатно это делается так*
В ЗИК Отчеты - Налоговая отчетность - Персонифицированные сведения застрахованных лиц заполняется и выгружается в файл
В Бухгалтерия 4.5 для 7.7
Отчеты - Регламентированная отчетность - Налоговая отчетность - Расчет страховых взносов Раздел 3
Кнопка Заполнить - Данными из внешнего файла - Выбрать выгруженный из ЗИК файл
Заполнить и сохранить остальные разделы расчета
Там же в регл. отчетах пункт Выгрузка данных отчетности (форматы версии 4, версии 5) выгружается в формате ФНС.
Версии конфигураций должны быть
ЗИК 363, Бухгалтерия 633, отчетность Обновление 17q1005 от 20.04.2017 г.				
Есть возможность выгрузить РСВ сразу из ЗИК с помощью внешней обработки https://cloud.mail.ru/public/BYEj/o6oQKs1gU

----------

89285158189 (24.04.2017), AleksandrChekasin (25.07.2017), Aliksey (23.04.2020), jul8851 (24.04.2017)

----------


## 89285158189

Спасибо огромное! Выручил. А для бюджетного учреждения версии конфигурации какие?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Спасибо огромное! Выручил. А для бюджетного учреждения версии конфигурации какие?


Для бюджетных учреждений с 2012 года Бухгалтерия 7.7 не поддерживается, только 8-ка.
Текущие релизы есть здесь
http://1c.ru/rus/support/release/categ.jsp?GroupID=88

----------


## jul8851

СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## 89285158189

:vseok:будем знать!!!

----------


## 89285158189

Подскажите пожалуйста какая обработка нужна для выгрузки РСВ в ЗиК 7.7 XML формате? Если есть такая скиньте...

----------


## 89285158189

????????????????????

----------


## SvetaR

Подскажите, п-та, а для 366 релиза будет работать эта обработка?

----------


## SvetaR

> Штатно это делается так*
> В ЗИК Отчеты - Налоговая отчетность - Персонифицированные сведения застрахованных лиц заполняется и выгружается в файл
> В Бухгалтерия 4.5 для 7.7
> Отчеты - Регламентированная отчетность - Налоговая отчетность - Расчет страховых взносов Раздел 3
> Кнопка Заполнить - Данными из внешнего файла - Выбрать выгруженный из ЗИК файл
> Заполнить и сохранить остальные разделы расчета
> Там же в регл. отчетах пункт Выгрузка данных отчетности (форматы версии 4, версии 5) выгружается в формате ФНС.
> Версии конфигураций должны быть
> ЗИК 363, Бухгалтерия 633, отчетность Обновление 17q1005 от 20.04.2017 г.				
> Есть возможность выгрузить РСВ сразу из ЗИК с помощью внешней обработки https://cloud.mail.ru/public/BYEj/o6oQKs1gU


Д.день!
А будет работать эта обработка с 366 релизом?

----------


## SvetaR

> Д.день!
> А будет работать эта обработка с 366 релизом?


Понятно.Спасибо.

----------

